# Announcing National Haunters Convention 2010 dates



## TheMonsterMaze

Announcing National Haunters Convention 2010 dates!

Friday April 30th,
Saturday May 1st,
Sunday May 2nd

We are returning to the
Valley Forge Convention Center
in King of Prussia, Pennsylvania.

Mark your calendars now!

Check our website periodically for updates:
National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*National Haunters Con: Seminar Speaker Recruitment*

Greetings,

The National Haunters Convention is now accepting applications for speakers as well as demonstrators.

The convention will be held April 29th - May 2nd, 2010.

All seminar speakers are compensated for their time, (amount to be negotiated because some external fees may be required, for example "Everyone needs their own private bucky skull WITH a calvarium cut...")

Please include seminar subject, seminar description (a couple of sentences to a paragraph) and a bio (a paragraph) as well as a publicity photo suitable for the Conventions web site.

All applications are subject to review.

Information will be posted on our Halloween University website
http://www.halloweenuniversity.com

If interested, please email me at [email protected]

Thank You
Michael Bruner
National Haunters Convention
www.nationalhauntersconvention.com


----------



## RoxyBlue

With a little luck, Spooky1 and I may be able to attend the convention this year


----------



## Spooky1

Hope so, since it doesn't fall on the Easter weekend this year, we should be able to make it.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*Haunt Tour Announced!*

The National Haunters Convention announces it's tour for 2010.

HORRORFEST ! APRIL 30th 2010

Details can be found at our tour website.

Be sure to check out the video:
http://www.HauntTour.com

LEARN 3D Haunting first hand!

LEARN HOW TO DOUBLE SEASON YOUR EVENT (both halloween and christmas) double your earning schedule and double your income!

`


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

April 29th - May 2nd, 2010
National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention
Valley Forge Convention Center, Pennsylvania
http://www.nationalhalloweenconvention.com
Everything dark and scary, halfway to Halloween!

ATTN: VENDORS

Vendor booths are 2/3rd sold out already
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/vendors.htm

One of the lowest booth prices of any convention anywhere!
$295 = 10 x 10 space, includes pipe and drape, FREE internet included

If you are a horror vendor and you want to sell tons of product,
-you better sign up quick!
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/VendorSignUp.htm

A website is worth a million words, check out the tons of video and pics!
http://www.nationalhalloweenconvention.com
and
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

We here at National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention are trying something new and different.

A Christmas promotion!

This year, on April 30th, 2010, our convention will be touring HORRORFEST at Shady Brook Farms! One of Pennsylvania's premier haunts of 13 haunts fame!

Tour includes:
- Bus Ride from the Hotel where the convention is held to the Farm &back again.

- A delicious catered Barbeque Dinner upon arrival!

- Bonfire and Marshmallow Roast.

- Barn of Horror Haunted House - Walk through as a guest with lights off, sound on and actors in place.

- Alien Encounter Haunted House - Walk through as a guest with lights off, sound on and actors in place.
NOTE: this is a 3D attraction, if you've ever wanted to do your own 3D haunt, LEARN HOW HERE!

- Hayride with a Shady Brook staff member to explain Hayride of Horror and Holiday Light Show. You will get to see both the Hayride of Horror Hayride as well as some of the Light displays visible for the hayride during Christmas time with explanation of the 'switch' over event. If you ever wanted to double your season length, and have a christmas show at your haunt, THIS IS THE TOUR TO BE ON!!

- Barn of Horror BEHIND THE SCENES TOUR - Lights on, Sound off, Guided tour to tell you "how they did it!" (Length of tour as time permits)

- Alien Encounter 3D Haunted House BEHIND THE SCENES TOUR - Lights on, Sound off, Guided tour to tell you "how they did it!" (Length of tour as time permits)
NOTE: this is a 3D attraction, if you've ever wanted to do your own 3D haunt, LEARN HOW HERE!

Video of Horrorfest is available at www.haunttour.com

So what and where are the savings?

For every 2 haunt tour tickets purchases, we will provide 2 *FREE* VIP floor passes valued at $25 each. 
A savings of $50! As always, passes are good for the duration of the convention.

Certificates to be delivered by Christmas.

The special Christmas sale is only available for 1 week only,
from Monday December 7th, 2009 to Monday December 12th, 2009.

Tour tickets may be purchased at:
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/buy_tickets.htm

For each tour ticket purchased, you will receive an equal number of *FREE* VIP passes!
Please remember that tickets need to be purchased in multiples of two! 
(So you would need to purchase 2 or 4 or 6 or 8, etc.)

Be sure to print out this email and "accidentally" leave it on the kitchen table for your significant other!
Subtle hints always work best! 

The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention
April 29th - May 2nd, 2010
Valley Forge Pennsylvania
www.nationalhalloweenconvention.com
and
www.nationalhauntersconvention.com

Hope to see you there!


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*PR: National Haunters Convention & Canadian Haunters Convention join forces*

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

[Valley Forge, PA] The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention (N.H4.C) and Canadian Haunters Convention (CHC) made an historic announcement today regarding a partnership forged between the two groups that they say will change the landscape of the haunting scene in North America in 2010 and beyond.

"In order to remain competitive, innovative, and cutting edge, Haunters Conventions can no longer be considered regional in an ever changing business landscape" stated Rob Kocher of the N.H4.C. "We have to consider economies of scale, as well as realize that the big boys in the supplier trades have already adapted their businesses to be International in scope".

In an effort to become leaders in the convention industry, both N.H4.C. and CHC realized that they had to work together, instead of thinking of one another as the competition. "Conventions of this nature need to be considered entertainment venues" commented Matthew Flagler, founder of the CHC. "Haunters have demonstrated time and again that they're devoted to haunting entertainment in all its forms, in the same way that a true football fanatic travels the continent in a motor home, attending the tail-gate parties, and taking in numerous spectacular events annually!" Flagler concluded.

Both conventions are slated for the Northeast American continent and each is expected to draw attendees from throughout the region, across the nation and around the world. The N.H4.C. event is being held April 29th - May 2nd, 2010 at the Valley Forge Convention Center in King of Prussia, Pennsylvania. CHC's convention is May 7th - 9th, 2010 in St. Catharine's, Ontario, Canada at the Parkway Convention Centre, in the Heart of the Niagara Region.

"This partnership has created a powerhouse that allows both our organizations to connect with completely different segments of the haunting community while offering a unique haunting entertainment experience to attendees literally from all over the world" added Michael Bruner of N.H4.C.. "This is a truly ground-breaking announcement, one without precedent in the business. We are excited about the possibilities that exist, and optimistic about the future of haunting in North America" said Bruner.

But the good news doesn't end there. By working together both parties are able to cost-share on a number of fronts, and as a result, have been able to pass those discounts on to the haunters and suppliers that attend both events. For more information about applicable discounts, please visit the N.H4.C. website at www.nationalhauntersconvention.com or the CHC site at www.canadahaunts.ca

[END]


----------



## randyaz

*Check out the national haunters convention*

http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's planning on going to this one? Raise your hands so I can see them


----------



## The Archivist

I wish!! Why is there nothing out here!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

there used to be one called hauntX


----------



## Spooky1

I raise my hand!


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

planning to go too


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Maybe!


----------



## Hauntiholik

If you are planning on attending the convention AND you are a hearse owner AND you are a member of the National Hearse and Ambulance Association AND you would be willing to put your coach on display you can score 2 free VIP floorpasses.

Contact Michael Bruner IN ADVANCE at [email protected].


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*National Halloween Convention: ANNOUNCES GOT TALENT CONTEST*

Press Release
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

NHC ANNOUNCES HAUNTERS GOT TALENT CONTEST
WWW.HAUNTERSGOTTALENT.COM

National Halloween Convention Directors Robert Kocher and 
Michael Bruner announce the first-ever 
Haunters Got Talent Contest to be held at the
National Halloween Convention (NHC) in the
Valley Forge Convention Center April 30-May 2, 2010.

Ten contestants will register to compete in one of two
preliminary rounds for selection by haunted entertainment
industry celebrity judges for the chance to compete in a final
round for honors and prizes in three categories: 
Most Entertaining Overall, Best Halloween Theme, and People's Choice. 
The final round will be held on the morning of May 2, 2010.

All talented convention attendees are encouraged to submit an
entry request. Musical, comedy, dramatic, and variety acts
must be no more than five minutes in length for consideration.
The use of a Halloween theme for the competition is not
required but will be favored for selection of the preliminary
acts due to the nature of the convention as well as one of the
top prize categories. Entrants must register to attend the NHC
and may not be current or previous talent booked for the
convention.

Chris Handa, Entertainment Director (contact information below) 
welcomes entries on a first-come/first-reviewed basis.
Entries will be screened, placed, and contacted by Chris prior
to opening of the convention floor on Friday April 30, 2010.
Basic sound, lighting, and stage space will be provided by the
NHC Entertainment Staff.

Because the Convention Directors knows the high level of
diversity and talent present in the Halloween/Haunt Community,
the Convention Staff looks forward to this opportunity to
showcase performers with talent and experience that already
makes them the "Hardest Working Ghouls in Show Business." 
To learn more visit : www.HauntersGottalent.com

Contact: Chris Handa
Entertainment Director
Phone: (412) 337-6916
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Departed_Studios

Thinking about getting a table as a vendor but wondering how beneficial it would be to a small company like mine. It's only about a 4 hr drive from where we are in Syracuse, NY... Has anybody on here gone as a vendor? How are the on-site sales? Thanks!


----------



## skeletonowl

I think I'm going for at least two of the days!


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*National Haunters Convention: ATTN: Seminar Presenters*

We're putting the finishing touches up on our Halloween University website
http://www.halloweenuniversity.com
and we're doing a last call for seminar speakers.

If you have a seminar subject you wish to teach at our event,
please send an email to:
[email protected]
with the following information.

Your Name

Your Business Name (if applicable)

Your Website (if applicable)

Your Email Address

Your Phone Number

Your Bio (1 paragraph as to why you're qualified to teach the class)

Your Seminar Subject (1 sentence description)

Your Seminar Description (1 paragraph description as to what your class is about.)

Your Photo.

ESTIMATED COST IN MATERIALS PER STUDENT: (should the class require items, how much needs to be spent per student to have these items provided.)

All seminar speakers are financially compensated for their presentations.

Instructors must be knowledgeable on a given subject and comfortable speaking in public.

*Ability to manage a classroom to include
-Fielding questions
-Redirecting conversation to stay on topic
-Assisting all levels of learners from beginners to advanced

*Time management-to be fair to all seminars we must adhere to schedule.

*Any style presentation is acceptable
-Lecture
-Demonstration
-Make and take

*Any topic from specific to general, as long as it can help to improve the haunted attraction industry including but not limited to: Best business practices, innovations, and safety improvements.

Thank you.
__________________
Michael Bruner

The National Haunters Convention - OVER 100 vendor booths!
April 29th - May 2nd 2010
Valley Forge, PA
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com


----------



## madmomma

I'm definitely thinking of going for a couple of days!


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

2010 NATIONAL HAUNTED GINGERBREAD HOUSE COMPETITION
Dates of the competion = Saturday May 1st 2010, 4:30 pm - 6 pm 
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com

Rules and Procedures
The following Rules and Procedures have been set forth and established by The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention for the purpose of the 2010 National Haunted Gingerbread House Competition. Please retain these sheets for your records. For additional information, contact Michael Bruner at [email protected]

ENTERING and QUALIFYING to ENTER:
The competition is open to everyone except employees of The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention and their immediate family and/or household members.

To be eligible for the competition, a signed and completed entry form must be received by 4 p.m. on Friday, May 2nd, 2010. Entries that are not pre-registered will not be accepted. Entry numbers will be assigned upon receipt of completed entry forms, and competitors will receive a letter or e-mail with entry number confirming their entry into the 2010 competition.

Only one (1) entry per entry form is permitted.

The 2010 National Haunted Gingerbread House Competition Entry Form must be signed by the individual entering the competition. If the individual is younger than the age of eighteen (18) by the date of the competition In-take, a signature from a parent or legal guardian is required in conjunction with the minor's signature.

Team Entries are allowed for entry under the following guidelines.

• Please complete one (1) entry form for the team that only includes the team captain's contact information.

• A separate typed list of each team members' first and last names should be included with the team's entry form.

• A signature from a parent or legal guardian will still be required for each team member under eighteen (18) years of age.

• In the event a Team Entry places in the competition, the team captain will be the recipient of any prizes.

Distribution or splitting of any prize, ribbon, or plaque will be left to the team captain to determine.

• A Team is defined as two (2) to three (3) individuals working on a single entry. No more than three (3) individuals are allowed to work on a single entry.

Due to space, only a limited number of entries will be accepted into the competition.

The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention Special Events Department reserves the right to refuse any entry deemed inappropriate.

All supplies *MUST* be provided by the entrant. All material must be present at the BEGINNING of the competition. Any "forgotten" items will not be allowed to be added later.

Realizing the time constraints of the competition, pre-painting pieces will be allowed prior to the competition. There will be NO stove at the competition, all pieces that require baking / boiling / frying / etc. MUST be done AT HOME prior to arriving to the competition.

It is NOT recommended that you create the entire piece prior to the competition, as damage may occur and transport and may bring suspicion to the judge's mind that the entrant at the competition may have had assistance at home. It is recommended that the time at the competition should be used for the ASSEMBLY of your created pieces and final decorations.

If the haunted gingerbread house is not complete at the "end" of competition, the total look will be judged as it stands.

CANCELLATION POLICY
The Special Events Department at The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention understands that situations may cause competitors to withdraw from the competition. In the event you are no longer able to compete, please inform contact Michael Bruner at [email protected]

PLACING and PRIZES
The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention will award one entry from the competition the title of Grand Prize.

SIZE LIMITATIONS, IDENTIFICATION, and DESCRIPTION:
Entries must not exceed 36 inches high, 36 inches wide and 36 inches long. Entry must be placed on a board base. We suggest using ½" or ¾" plywood as a base for your entry. Entries combined with a base must not be larger than 36 inches high, 36 inches wide, and 36 inches long. If you wish to install "legs" on the underside of your base, the legs are considered as part of the base and should not cause the entry's height to exceed 36 inches.

Write your name, address, and entry number on the underside of your base.

Include with your gingerbread entry a typed, one-page description of your entry. Include any unique features about your gingerbread entry and materials used in the construction process. The top of your sheet should have the name of your gingerbread entry and your entry number. Please DO NOT include your name in the name of your gingerbread entry;

doing so will disqualify you from the competition. The one-page description will ONLY be used for publicity purposes and for display purposes explaining your entry to the public; the judges will not read entry descriptions.

JUDGING PROCESS and JUDGING CRITERIA:
Public judging will be held on Saturday, May 1, 2010, from 4:30 a.m.-6 p.m. A Formal Awards Ceremony will be held at 6 p.m., and all winners will be announced at that time.

Overall Appearance, Originality & Creativity, Difficulty, Precision, and Consistency of Theme (Theme should be competitors own and consistent throughout the entry. The only required theme for the competition is something from the Halloween / Horror genre.)

The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention reserves the right to refuse any entry deemed inappropriate (nudity, vulgarity, et al.)

MATERIALS and CONSTRUCTION:
Except for the base, all visible aspects of the entries must be constructed and composed completely of edible materials. The main structure should be constructed primarily of gingerbread. Paint and or ribbon may be used to decorate the outer edge of your plywood base (not to exceed the length and/or width of the base). Any entry with visible non-edible components will be automatically disqualified. Edible materials are not limited to sweets. Artificial display materials, such as Styrofoam or interior lighting, may be used, only for the interior construction of the entry.

Mechanics and pneumatics ARE allowed, not only allowed, but are encouraged! While the following video is a CAKE and not gingerbread house, it illustrates the possibilities that available by incorporating motors and pneumatic cylinders into your design:






Make no mistake - this is not a cake competition - this is a haunted gingerbread house competition.

Candies must be unwrapped and free of any non-edible materials such as lollipop sticks. All entries must be solely constructed by the individual(s) entering the competition. Teen, Youth and Child competitors may be supervised, for safety precautions, by a parent, legal guardian, or classroom teacher. However, all entry design, construction, and decoration must be done solely by the individual(s) entering the competition.

DESIGN:
Although The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention's holiday competition is titled 'The National Haunted Gingerbread House Competition',

entries are not limited to the structure of a house. Competitors are welcome and encouraged to uniquely design their entry for the 2010 competition, as long as the entry is in keeping with the competition Rules and Procedures. (In other words - If you want to make a haunted castle? That's ok. If you want to make a graveyard with mausoleum? That's ok. If you want to make a haunted ocean liner with lighthouse? That's ok. If you want to make a skeleton pirate ship? That's ok. Etc. etc. etc.)

The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention reserves the right to refuse any entry deemed inappropriate due to nudity or vulgarity.

ENTRY IN-TAKE and ENTRY PICK-UP:
Contestants must bring their un-assembled entries to The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention's Registration Area on Saturday, May 1, 2010, between 3:30 p.m. and 4:30 p.m. prior to the competition. The competition starts at 4:30 p.m. so it is in your own best interest to arrive early and set up your equipment as the contestants for the makeup war will be setting up at the same time. (Please note that the make up war is scheduled at the same time in an adjacent area - so the audience can view both competitions simultaneously.)

Please be aware that Staff is not permitted to assist in the direct transportation of any entry; this is for the safety of the competition entries.

DISPLAY INFORMATION
Entries will be on display at The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention, during the remainder of the event. Permission is granted to The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention to transport my entry for publicity and to photograph and use of any photos for promotional purposes.

At no time does The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention guarantee the safety or security of my entry and cannot be held responsible for any damages incurred by my entry on or off the resort's property.

ROOM RESERVATIONS
The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention offers a discounted room rate to competitors in the 2010 National Haunted Gingerbread House competition. Information on the discounted room rate and reservation policies may be found at: http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/hotel.htm

SIGN UP
Please Email the following information to Michael Bruner at:
[email protected]

SUBJ:National Haunted Gingerbread House Competition 2010

Name of your Team:

Member Names of Your Team (up to 3 total)

Team Leaders Name:

Team Leaders Phone:

Team Leaders Email:


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*NHC: Halloween University 2010 Classes are now posted !*

Class itinerary, prices and schedule are now online!
http://www.halloweenuniversity.com/professional_school.php

National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention
Valley Forge Convention Center, PA
April 29th - May 2nd, 2010
http://www.nationalhalloweenconvention.com


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*Medieval Weapons of War Show, only at the National Haunters Convention*

How *COOL* is our convention?
We now have a Medieval Weapons of War Show!
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Product.aspx?id=CONVWAR

Available only at the National Haunters Convention!
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*Dance Lessons at the National Haunters Convention? *YES* !*

Dance Lessons at the National Haunters Convention? *YES* !

Learn how to dance Michael Jackson's Thriller!

Click this link to sign up now:
http://www.halloweenuniversity.com/professional_school.php

Now, I'm sure some of you are snickering at this, but trust me, from a PR standpoint? 
You want your acting troupe to be able to dance this.

Imagine them hitting the malls in September to drum up interest - think of the tv news footage!

Every haunt should have an actor or two sign up for this class and then have them go back to the rest of your people to teach the rest of your crew.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*Interactive Fantasty at the National Halloween Convention*

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Contact: Tara M. Clapper, Marketing Director
Seventh Kingdom IGE
609.948.GAME
[email protected]
http://www.seventhkingdomige.com
Seventh Kingdom IGE to present interactive fantasy inn adventure environment at National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention

-Seventh Kingdom IGE will create an interactive fantasy space at the National Halloween and Haunters Convention to take place on April 30th through May 2nd 2010 in King of Prussia, PA.

This environment will feature a medieval fantasy tavern complete with role players responding to attendee conversations. Become completely immersed in a fantasy setting and embark upon a quest in this game play environment. Entrance to the tavern and quest setting is $5.00.
Learn by observation about the importance of immersion in creating an inviting, inventive setting.

National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention is a four day convention featuring presenters, vendors, workshops, classes and a zombie-themed costume ball. Convention attendees can connect with haunting industry professionals to learn about crafting haunted environments and ubiquitous costume pieces.

Seventh Kingdom IGE is an interactive game environment based in Mt. Holly, New Jersey. Experience a monthly live interactive adventure. Players create characters and embark on adventures based in a complex fantasy environment. The game encompasses a balance of boffer combat and role play and social skills.

For more information about Seventh Kingdom IGE, view the game's site at
http://www.seventhkingdomige.com.

To learn more about
National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention,
check out http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com.

Purchase advanced tickets for the inn and mini-quest directly at
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Product.aspx?id=CONVLARP


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*Your Blood for Tickets to the National Haunters Convention*

I *NEED* your name *NOW*!

Sign up to donate blood for the Red Cross at our 2010 convention, 
get free tickets to our 2011 show!

But I need at least 28 more names NOW !!!

Please, give blood for a good cause this year and get $50 worth of VIP floor pass tickets for our 2011 (next year) show !!

If you are interested - please email me with your name ASAP!!
email = [email protected]


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*One point of clarification.*

Just so there's no confusion, you get the tickets for actually donating blood, not for just signing up.


----------



## trishaanne

Even if I could afford to go, I could never afford all the classes!


----------



## Joiseygal

Just signed up for the May 2nd 11 am Characters and Props from scratch: Scaring on the cheap class. It will be at The National Halloween Horror Convention in PA. Is anyone else going to attend on this day? Also my friends Sharpobject and Doombuddy will be attending.  Looking forward to find other Hauntforum haunters at the convention.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If we go, we'll probably go up on Friday and come back Saturday night.


----------



## Joiseygal

RoxyBlue said:


> If we go, we'll probably go up on Friday and come back Saturday night.


Oh Roxy I wish you were going to be there on Sunday!  It would of been cool to meet you and hubby!


----------



## madmomma

I had to cancel my plans to attend 'cause I'm overextended for April... Hope everyone has a great time. Would love to hear comments afterward.


----------



## HauntCast

Hauntcast will represent at the NHC. Looks like I'm going to have a vendor table, so stop by and bring me a cocktail. JT should be there as well. Right JT?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I might be able to do the show as well this year....almost ready to confirm.


----------



## Joiseygal

Cool looking forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## Denhaunt

I'm in, too. See you there!


----------



## sharpobject

Me and Doombuddy will be meeting Joiseygal (and I think Goulishcop, too) for breakfast Sunday May 2nd before the activities. Does anyone know the area well enouth to recommend a decent restaurant for breakfast near the convention center? and would anyone else like to join us? the more the merrier !!


----------



## trishaanne

Be careful what you say Elaine....that's how OUR group started out..."the more the merrier". If plans change we'll go too, but as of now it doesn't look like it. See if you can send Jay a message, he's near there and went last year I think. He should be able to guide you towards a place to eat.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

HauntCast said:


> Hauntcast will represent at the NHC. Looks like I'm going to have a vendor table, so stop by and bring me a cocktail. JT should be there as well. Right JT?


I had talked to a friend about going on Sat, but we'll see.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*National Haunters Convention: FREE Meet N Greet with FREE Entertainment*

Our *FREE* Thursday night (April 29th, 2010) Meet N Greet details

(with free entertainment!)
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Product.aspx?id=CONVMEET

Did I say it was free?


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*HUGE NEWS UPDATE: BLOODY MARY (Bobbie Weiner) of Bloody Mary Makeup is teaching @NHC*

HUGE NEWS UPDATE: BLOODY MARY (Bobbie Weiner) of Bloody Mary Makeup is
teaching at NHC !!!! Sign up for her class here:
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Class.aspx?id=BW01

Want to learn makeup from the best in the industry? NOW IS YOUR CHANCE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I are still hoping to get to this event - just need to arrange for the dog to be taken care of over a loooong day.


----------



## Joiseygal

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 and I are still hoping to get to this event - just need to arrange for the dog to be taken care of over a loooong day.


Oh Roxy I think you should definitely go on Sunday May 2nd. I heard that is the best day out of all the days they are having the convention. Oh and I think they have a rule that anyone named Bonnie can not attend any day but May 2nd. Damn hope your name isn't Bonnie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joiseygal said:


> Oh Roxy I think you should definitely go on Sunday May 2nd. I heard that is the best day out of all the days they are having the convention. Oh and I think they have a rule that anyone named Bonnie can not attend any day but May 2nd. Damn hope your name isn't Bonnie?


LMAO, you are such a goofball, Joisey!


----------



## sharpobject

I agree with Joisey - Roxy and Spooky1 should go on sunday, so we can get together.


----------



## HauntCast

I'll be in vendor booth #2007 located in the front aisle to the right when you enter the convention floor. I'll have Hauntcast T Shirts for sale and a few free-bees. 
Denhaunt and Shellhawk will be hanging with me, maybe Johnny Thunder and many creepy stalkers.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

HauntCast said:


> I'll be in vendor booth #2007 located in the front aisle to the right when you enter the convention floor. I'll have Hauntcast T Shirts for sale and a few free-bees.
> Denhaunt and Shellhawk will be hanging with me, maybe Johnny Thunder and many creepy stalkers.


If I make it through Friday night I will most likely be there Saturday as well........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Makes me wish i was going to go now...


Johnny Thunder said:


> If I make it through Friday night I will most likely be there Saturday as well........


----------



## Hauntiholik

Johnny Thunder said:


> If I make it through Friday night I will most likely be there Saturday as well........


People will hear your laugh before they get to the booth!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> People will hear your laugh before they get to the booth!


Good clue! We're still trying to work out the details so as to go on Saturday. If we do, we'll remember to look for a really tall, genial looking guy with a hearty laugh wearing a hoodie


----------



## Spooky1

I bought our tickets, so we should be there Saturday.  

We'll be looking for you JT! Maybe we can do lunch.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Great! Well at the least stop by and say hey.


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok two questions: 

1. Where is a good place to eat breakfast in the area close to the covention?

2. I have to put the address in my navigator so what is the full address? 

Ok I lied I said two questions, but just curious did anyone go to the convention that can give some detail on how it is? Thanks!


----------



## HauntCast

1160 First Ave, King Of Prussia . The show was a little slow yesterday, but today will be a full house.


----------



## Joiseygal

HauntCast said:


> 1160 First Ave, King Of Prussia . The show was a little slow yesterday, but today will be a full house.


Thanks HauntCast! I don't suppose you know any place to eat breakfast out there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't speak to the breakfast issue, Joisey, but Spooky1 and I went this afternoon and had a blast. We got to meet IMU, Johnny Thunder, ShellHawk, Denhaunt, and DJChris (meeting them was worth the trip all by itself), and the vendors were all very friendly and chatty.


----------



## Joiseygal

Cool thanks Roxy I am looking forward to it.


----------



## trishaanne

Have fun Sharon....I expect a full report later!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Well, I had a kick ass time this weekend and miraculously no one was arrested. LOL It was really cool to finally hang with my man Chris as well as Shelley (love ya!) and my new BFF Denny. You guys are awesome and thanks for a great time.

Also a scream out to Roxy and Spooky!! So glad to meet you guys! 

It was also so cool to meet fans and listeners, and also turn people onto the show.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## IMU

Sorry I missed saying Hi to you Johnny and apparently Shellhawk too


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm sorry I missed you!


----------



## Joiseygal

I just got back from NHC and it was pretty cool. I would of had video footage, but I forgot to turn off my video camera after charging it...DUH! I got a chance to see blacklightmike and take a tour of his booth.  Very cool Mike. I didn't get a chance to meet Chris from Hauntcast, but maybe next time.  It was a pretty good day and I got some discounted mask so I am a happy camper!


----------



## HauntCast

I had a phenomenal time this weekend. It was great kicking it with half the Scream team. JT had me laughing all day and night. It was a trip meeting fans and fellow vendors at the show. Good times!


----------



## Spooky1

Hey was that Mike that bent Roxy's quarter. We didn't realize Dr. Slickshill was Mike. He let us in for the kids price, after he showed Roxy he could bend a quarter.


----------



## Joiseygal

Spooky1 said:


> Hey was that Mike that bent Roxy's quarter. We didn't realize Dr. Slickshill was Mike. He let us in for the kids price, after he showed Roxy he could bend a quarter.


Yes Mike was the quarter bender.  I still wish you both came on Sunday. I would of loved to meet both of you.


----------



## Denhaunt

Johnny Thunder said:


> Well, I had a kick ass time this weekend and miraculously no one was arrested. LOL It was really cool to finally hang with my man Chris as well as Shelley (love ya!) and my new BFF Denny. You guys are awesome and thanks for a great time.
> 
> Also a scream out to Roxy and Spooky!! So glad to meet you guys!
> 
> It was also so cool to meet fans and listeners, and also turn people onto the show.
> 
> Thanks everybody!


I second this. I had a rockin great time hanging out with you guys and getting to meet so many really cool home and pro haunters (not to mention way too many fanatics to count!)

Oh the stories I could tell...(insert Johnny laugh here).


----------

